# so and so



## vigiolla

l'ESPRESSIONE "so and so" può significare anche "furbo"?


----------



## shamblesuk

Stavo parlando con un tale - I was talking to so and so.

Ci sono altre spiegazioni...


----------



## Brian P

No, Vigiolla, non vuol dire "furbo".

"so and so" ha vari significati.

You are a lucky so and so.  Sei una persona fortunata
I saw him with so and so.  L'ho visto con ? (non vuoi dare il nome)
You so and so! Tu maledetto!

Forse altri foreri possono darti altri esempi.

Auguri,

Brian


----------



## lsp

As Brian says, it's usually neutral for 'un tipo/caio tizio/pinco pallino', but sometimes negative, as in "he's a real so-and-so."


----------



## vigiolla

Thanks guys, I'll ask for more explanations to my teacher.


----------



## alink

Hi everybody, I'm translating an old american book (1905). 
In one chapter I found this sentence:

It did not rise because things were not just so and so.

He's talking about Lincoln. In the sentence before it he said: The structure of Lincoln's achievements was not, however, the result of negative circumstances.


Do you think is it possible to translate the sentence as "non è stata costruita perché le cose non stavano esattamente così e così" ? It does not make sense to me. Maybe "so and so" has got some particular meaning? Something like "brutto, terribile"?


----------



## Teerex51

_Il complesso delle conquiste di Lincoln non fu tuttavia il prodotto di circostanze negative. Esso non crebbe solo perché le cose non andarono in uno o nell'altro modo._


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Alink,

According to my opionion the sentence you are trying to translate means: "La struttura [...] ... Non si realizzò solo perchè le cose non lo permisero" 

That is, the situation did not appear to be the right one to make it rise. 

Aspetta comunque commenti da "native"  

Ciao


----------



## Gianfry

Yulan said:


> Ciao Alink,
> 
> According to my opionion the sentence you are trying to translate means: "La struttura [...] ... Non si realizzò solo perchè le cose non lo permisero"
> 
> That is, the situation did not appear to be the right one to make it rise.
> 
> Aspetta comunque commenti da "native"
> 
> Ciao


Ciao Yulan.
Mi dispiace rincontrarti in una circostanza nella quale devo dissentire da te 
Se il testo ci ha appena detto che non furono le circostanze negative a impedire ecc. ecc., come si può dire che "non si realizzò solo perché le cose non lo permisero", quando questa espressione è praticamente equivalente all'altra? ("Le cose non lo permisero" = "Ci furono circostanze negative")

@alink= ma dopo "so and so" c'è subito il punto? O comunque: cosa c'è scritto dopo "on-and-so"?


----------



## Teerex51

Yulan said:
			
		

> "La struttura [...] ... Non si realizzò solo perchè le cose non lo permisero"


Yulan, the meaning of the phrase is exactly the opposite. 

Lincoln's great achievements did not occur because one event or other did _not_ take place. In other words, his success was of his own making.

I could rephrase it as follows to make it clearer:

The structure of his achievements rose thanks to his own efforts and was not the result of surrounding circumstances not taking place.


----------



## alink

Intanto GRAZIE! la risposta di Teerex mi sembra intonarsi meglio con tutto il resto del discorso, ma aspetto comunque altre opinioni.


----------



## Gianfry

L'impianto (schema / assetto) delle conquiste di Lincoln non fu dovuto, comunque, a una serie di circostanze di tipo negativo. Non si sviluppò/realizzò soltanto perché le cose non andavano in un certo modo [e qui il testo sembra richiedere un "ma"...]


----------



## Gianfry

alink said:


> Intanto GRAZIE! la risposta di Teerex mi sembra intonarsi meglio con tutto il resto del discorso, ma aspetto comunque altre opinioni.


Ci dici cosa c'è scritto subito dopo il "so and so"?


----------



## alink

Ciao Gianfry. Sì dopo so and so c'è il punto.
Nella frase successiva dice appunto che Lincoln fu qualcosa di positivo.
I quote "It was a positive thing - the result of the active operations of a powerful genius, which the people recognized before the politicians and the writers did."


----------



## Gianfry

alink said:


> Ciao Gianfry. Sì dopo so and so c'è il punto.
> Nella frase successiva dice appunto che Lincoln fu qualcosa di positivo.
> I quote "It was a positive thing - the result of the active operations of a powerful genius, which the people recognized before the politicians and the writers did."


Ok, questo mi sembra confermare l'ipotesi di teerex e la mia...
L'equivoco si è sviluppato sul significato di "negative". Se avessi postato subito le frasi che precedevano e seguivano, sarebbe stato tutto più facile 
Ah, benedetto contesto!


----------



## Yulan

> Gianfry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao Yulan.
> Mi dispiace rincontrarti in una circostanza nella quale devo dissentire da te
> Se il testo ci ha appena detto che non furono le circostanze negative a impedire ecc. ecc., come si può dire che "non si realizzò solo perché le cose non lo permisero", quando questa espressione è praticamente equivalente all'altra? ("Le cose non lo permisero" = "Ci furono circostanze negative") QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao Gianfry
> 
> No, no! Se qualcosa mi è sfuggito e mi viene fatto notare ... ben venga il dissenso!!!  Mi permetto, tuttavia, di aggiungere il piccolo commento che segue, dopo il post di TeereX ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teerex51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yulan, the meaning of the phrase is exactly the opposite.
> Lincoln's great achievements did not occur because one event or other did _not_ take place. In other words, his success was of his own making.
> I could rephrase it as follows to make it clearer:
> The structure of his achievements rose thanks to his own efforts and was not the result of surrounding circumstances not taking place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ciao Teerex!
> 
> Ecco qui il piccolo commento: avete ragione, mi sono espressa male.
> 
> La mia visione del contesto è senz'altro fatalistica: "Things were not so and so", a parere mio, non significa che le circostanze fossero negative, ma  che "le cose semplicemente non erano  come avrebbero dovuto essere per permettere che la situazione si realizzasse; non erano le condizioni necessarie, ossia non erano quelle che, per un motivo o per l'altro, avrebbero invece permesso il raggiungimento degli obiettivi".
> 
> "Non si realizzò solo perchè le cose non lo permisero" non ha, per me, connotazione negativa, le circostanze non erano nè buone nè cattive, semplicemente non erano quelle esattamente necessarie.
> 
> Però ... come dico sempre .... I may be wrong
Click to expand...


----------



## Gianfry

Yulan said:


> La mia visione del contesto è senz'altro fatalistica: "Things were not so and so", a parere mio, non significa che le circostanze fossero negative, ma  che "le cose semplicemente non erano  come avrebbero dovuto essere per permettere che la situazione si realizzasse; non erano le condizioni necessarie, ossia non erano quelle che, per un motivo o per l'altro, avrebbero invece permesso il raggiungimento degli obiettivi".


Il punto è che in realtà (come intuito da teerex e poi confermato dall'ultima frase aggiunta da alink al suo testo) gli obiettivi furono realizzati eccome!


----------



## alink

grazie a tutti, credo anch'io che "in un modo o nell'altro o in un certo modo" sia la traduzione più adatta. In effetti era quello che intendevo con "così e così - in un certo modo", something like "you have to do it so and so", ma non riuscivo a dirlo in italiano. ^^


----------



## Yulan

Gianfry said:


> Il punto è che in realtà (come intuito da teerex e poi confermato dall'ultima frase aggiunta da alink al suo testo) gli *obiettivi furono realizzati eccome*!


 

Gianfry,

Era un esempio! 
Tuttavia non credo che gli obiettivi furono pienamente realizzati  Personalmente la interpreto così: 


_The structure of Lincoln's achievements was not, however, the result of negative circumstances. _
_It did not rise because things were not just so and so._
_It was a positive thing - the result of the active operations of a powerful genius, which the people recognized before the politicians and the writers did._

L'ambito delle conquiste di Lincoln non fu, comunque, il risultato di circostanze negative. [Mi pare di capire che la parte precedente faccia riferimento a conseguimenti limitati rispetto alle aspettative (?)].
[L'insieme delle conquiste] non si rafforzò solo perchè la situazione non era tale da permetterlo [solo perchè le cose semplicemente non erano così come avrebbero dovuto essere per permettere tale rafforzamento]. 
Fu una cosa positiva [l'avere raggiunto quel tipo di conquiste, indipendentemente dalla congiuntura] -[si dimostrava] il risultato di mosse concrete attuate da un genio straordinario ... 

Grazie per la pazienza


----------



## Gianfry

Uhm, credo che le "circostanze negative" siano in un certo senso quelle di cui parla Montale:
 
Codesto solo oggi possiamo dirti,
ciò che non siamo, ciò che non vogliamo.


----------



## Yulan

Già ... per questo cerco di interpretare le cose .... ma, anch'io, benchè non sia una poetessa, sovente mi sento come un croco
perduto in mezzo a un prato polveroso ... dubbi, dubbi!!!

A presto, Gianfry


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

It *didn't* rise because things were not just so and so. 
(right into.)

It didn't  rise because things were not just so and *so*. (wrong into.)

All the best.
GS


----------



## Iraiem

Un'altra proposta:
"I successi di Lincoln tuttavia, non derivarono nel loro complesso da circostanze negative. Non furono posti in risalto solo da fattori contingenti."


----------



## rrose17

Actually this use of "so and so" strikes me as strange. For me it should be ..._not because things were not just so_. Which is how Trex interpretted it. Perhaps because this is an old quotation the usage has changed? To me _so and so_ is used in a completely different way. 
_So and so_ was there. Someone, whom I'm not going to name either because I forget their name or because I'd rather not, was there.
He's a real _so and so_. He's a real son-of-a-bitch/asshole etc. but I'm too polite to use the vulgar expression.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

rrose17 said:


> Actually this use of "so and so" strikes me as strange.


Concordo completamente. Anche a me suona strano "so and so" in questa frase. Sono d'accordo con la spiegazione dell'uso comune - qualcuno di cui non dirò il nome.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

According to Webster 3rd:
*so-and-so*, adv: in an unspecified manner or fashion <instructions were to feed them so-and-so and treat them _so-and-so_ -- H.G.Wells>...
I'm not responsible for the italics in the second occurrence of "so-and-so".

Best.
GS


----------



## AlabamaBoy

> H.G.Wells


Ahhh... Most of H.G. Wells's writings seemed odd to me even 50  years ago, and certainly more so now. (That said, I was a big H.G. Wells fan.)

However, I failed to notice that the book was written in 1905, so the definition fits. Bravo, Giorgio!


----------



## Einstein

I agree with Alabama Boy and rrose that it's a strange use of "so-and-so". You can say to a disobedient child "You're a little so-and-so!", to avoid saying something worse.

By the way, "so-and-so" has nothing to do with "così così", which could be translated as "so-so".


----------



## marcolettici

Same here.  So and so doesn't make sense.  "Just so" makes sense.  Possibly it's a typo that made it through the editing process.  Or there was a different usage when the text was written.


----------



## alink

Thank you so much. Your indications have been really helpful. I think I will translate as Theerex suggested, it seems to make sense and actually it is what I thought it should mean! ^^


----------



## Prabodhi

Salve a tutti,
ecco il brano inglese, che andrà inserito in un testo scritto: 
There’s a story in the early scriptures that when the Buddha was practising for enlightenment, Māra the Tempter, who represents the ability to delude, came to test him. The Buddha just said, ‘I know you Māra’. The Buddha wasn’t angry; he didn’t say: ‘Get out of here, you so and-so.’ He said: ‘I know you".
Il dubbio riguarda come rendere l'espressione sottolineata, che in questo caso implica un insulto. Me la sono cavata così: "Il Buddha non si arrabbiò, non disse: “Vattene via, tu... (seguono insulti)”. Potrei anche eliminare la parte tra parentesi, forse si capisce lo stesso, ma amerei suggerimenti e opinioni.

Grazie,
Prabodhi


----------



## johngiovanni

"So-and-so" here is, as Rrose said in post 24 and Einstein said in post 28, a euphemism to avoid saying something worse, more vulgar.  Is there an equivalent in Italian?  For example, I have seen "Tu sei un  buco!" and have read that "buco" is a "eufemismo" for "stronzo", but do not know whether my warning exclamation mark before  "buco" is necessary.  I have also seen one example of the innocuous word "persona" being explained as "ovviamente un eufemismo per 'stronzo'".  I suppose you could just leave it trailing off with continuation marks.


----------



## theartichoke

johngiovanni said:


> "So-and-so" here is, as Rrose said in post 24 and Einstein said in post 28, a euphemism to avoid saying something worse, more vulgar.  Is there an equivalent in Italian?  For example, I have seen "Tu sei un  buco!" and have read that "buco" is a "eufemismo" for "stronzo", but do not know whether my warning exclamation mark before  "buco" is necessary.



If you ask me (which you didn't), "buco"  would seem to be, er, closely related to "stronzo," but neither more nor less vulgar.


----------



## johngiovanni

Thanks, Artichoke.  Another English word which is not vulgar but which can express contempt is "twerp".  The dictionary gives "fesso" as a possible translation. Would it do here for "so-and-so"?


----------



## theartichoke

johngiovanni said:


> Thanks, Artichoke.  Another English word which is not vulgar but which can express contempt is "twerp".  The dictionary gives "fesso" as a possible translation. Would it do here for "so-and-so"?



Actually, the Italian word that comes to mind as sharing the implications of "so-and-so" in Prabodhi's quotation is simply "mascalzone." The text is suggesting that Mara is a scoundrel, not an idiot or "fesso."  And "mascalzone" shares that suggestion of a not-overly-serious tone that we get with "so-and-so."


----------



## johngiovanni

Thanks for "mascalzone", Artichoke.  That does seem to fit the context very well.  I suppose the "charm" of the English "so-and-so" is that it doesn't on the surface have any particular descriptive force, so it can be used in a wide range of contexts.  If someone has been "cheeky", for example, you could say, "Go away, you so-and-so!"


----------



## tsoapm

Ah, yes. That sounds like a good option to me too. I wonder what Prabodhi thinks of it.

Now "birbone" springs to mind, which apparently has the variations birboncello, birboncione.


----------

